# Rescue Team Endeavor



## DDRPenguin (Mar 16, 2009)

This is my Pokemon Rescue team I have in my Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2 game.

Piplup (FEMALE) SPECIAL BAND
Delibird (MALE) SPECIAL BAND
Sealeo (MALE) POWER BAND
Froslass (FEMALE) TRAP SCARF

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Splych (Mar 19, 2009)

Did you draw that!? Cause it looks fantastic to me ^^

I remember you drawing that mario one, but this one is good too. Froslass seems to look slightly skinny to me, but other than that, good job.


----------



## DDRPenguin (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes I drew this, thank you very much!

I should have made Froslass fatter XD. Thanks for your input


----------



## Splych (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay... Here is a better input than that one about Froslass.

If you look at a picture of Froslass, you will notice that it has a arrow design. So as it goes down, it gets wider. For your Froslass they are getting wider as they go down, just the angle isn't large enough. So just increase the angle, and it should look perfect.


----------

